# Chinese CAMC061206YA AC controller - anyone worked on/know anything about them?



## novaal (Oct 1, 2015)

I found a little 2010 Chinese truck with a CAMC061206YA AC controller made by Liuzhou Cole Digital Manufacturing Technology Co., Ltd. I'm trying to find out if it's possible to reprogram it & what it's maximum settings are, there's a 2 wire connector labled "Serial Area" and "Serial Sending" on the schematics. 

Is there anyone out there who has any info on them, all the retailers for the vehicles are out of business. I thought I found a golf cart place on the west coast that might have had some info but I can't find the name now. 

I've taken the controller apart to trace the wiring & have pics, it has a smaller IGBT (upgradeable?), 2 large capacitors & 2 current sensors.

I finally got it running, the controller's tag says output is set to 96v/200a & driving it the top speed is about 38mph - I can hear the motor whine change/pulse like it's limited by the software. 

Using Volt cells I can push it to 118v before I get an overvoltage error but the power is the same. I found the manufactures site (no help there) & other references to the controller, it's supposed to be capable of 144v/300a & 80kph. I'm not looking for a race truck, just want to keep up with in-town 45mph traffic. 

I have a Curtis 1238c & 10" motor I was saving for another project, could use it but don't really want to take the working system out of the truck if its possible to save it.


----------



## Gadget8 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi. I have the same controller in a ZAP XL truck. I believe mine has a short. I don't have any experience programming one, but I am curious if you actually have schematics for the controller. The diagram I have doesn't show too much detail on the controller.


----------



## novaal (Oct 1, 2015)

All I had was the Zap XL schematic, I printed the PDF file out in poster mode to 3'x5' & traced the wires. I don't have anything for inside the box.

I didn't have a wiring problem, the 72v controller was replaced with a 96v one, the previous owner didn't realize the 72v battery pack didn't have enough power & kept setting a low voltage code. I got it running on 118v but it still doesn't have enough power for small hills, going to replace the motor/controller eventually. I moved & the truck and papers are buried in a storage garage 30 miles away now, haven't worked on it since last spring. 

Do you have any codes on the dash display or does it not power up at all?

I'll try to remember what I can, I think to start it you had to put the direction switch in neutral, turn the key on & then to the "crank" position for 2 seconds, wait for the "click" (or error code), then switch to forward/reverse.


----------



## captn (Jan 14, 2018)

I also just picked up a 2012 ecocentre electric pickup its regulated to go 25 mph, I am guessing for US regulation for LUV, it's 96 volts with the CAMC061206YA controller. I would also like to get it to go faster, the china model tech spec says 41 mph so looking to see what anyone else has done to speed it up


----------



## novaal (Oct 1, 2015)

Mine has no limiters & it will barely do 40 on flat ground at 118v. My 96v Xebra goes faster even up small hills. Between the transmission/differential gearing & small motor it can't go any faster.

There was someone at a one of the big custom golf cart shops on the west coast who said he could reprogram the controller & remove the limiters if you signed a waiver but it would be pointless unless it was posible to replace the small IGBT in the controller with something bigger & you would still have to find a larger AC motor.

I was lucky - found a complete motor/controller & install kit on Ebay for cheap, plan on converting it to DC & replace all the original electrical stuff but just bought a new house so everything else is on hold for now.


----------



## captn (Jan 14, 2018)

You say you don't have any limiters where are they located? are they in the speed controller and can I remove them my self ?


----------



## novaal (Oct 1, 2015)

All the limiters are software controlled in the box, none changeable without reprogramming. The controller output is rated at only 200A for 3 minutes maximum with a 6kw motor.

I found some almost new 600A / 1200v IGBT's for a couple bucks each but I think more power output would be more than just swapping the IGBT's & I would still need a bigger motor.


----------



## captn (Jan 14, 2018)

Ok I think I will try to find someone who can reprogram the controller I know the motor is a 6kw nominal but thought it's max is 15kw


----------

